# Andre Ward Vs Sergey Kovalev! Week of the Fight. Who do you have winning?



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

The biggest fight of 2016 has arrived. Who do you like in this one? 

Andre Ward outboxes Sergey Kovalev in one of the best performances of his career. S.O.G remains undefeated, Krusher loses that 0.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ward wins but gets dropped once or twice along the way, even if they are glancing blows


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I voted for Kovalev but if i have to put money i will bet Ward.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Ward wins in an ugly fight. Holding, head butting, spoiling while pot shoting his way to a clear points win.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward hasn't fought anyone considered a threat in what....4/5 years? Then goes up in weight to fight a guy who is the Number 1 in the division with fierce power and a height and reach advantage?

I think people are overlooking Kovalev's boxing ability. I'm going with a Kovalev win he will box on the outside I really don't see anything in recent fights that says Ward has his feet anymore and his speed is somewhat depreciated. His technique will only get him so far but it won't be enough here. Kovalev boxes clever and retains.

From Bleacher Report:



> Picking this fight is virtually impossible.
> 
> There will be some who will tell you they're 100 percent confident that Ward's technical skill will carry the day, and there will be others who feel Kovalev's power will be the difference. The truth is they can't tell you with certainty what will happen-nor can I-on November 19.
> 
> ...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i think Ward gets the decision but im hoping for a Kovalev W via knockout


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I don´t like Kovalev but I think he wins....


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Ward wins but gets dropped once or twice along the way, even if they are glancing blows


You gonna put money on Ward to win by decision? Odds are looking pretty good atm.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Drew said:


> Ward wins in an ugly fight. Holding, head butting, spoiling while pot shoting his way to a clear points win.


This is mostly how I see it playing out, too.

Ward's clever jab to body and head will stymie most of Kov's offense and Andre will be happy to make it ugly if things start to heat up.

Going with a couple friends that have never been to a fight card so I'm just hoping this isn't a boring shitfest.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> You gonna put money on Ward to win by decision? Odds are looking pretty good atm.


Was going to put it on Ward to get knocked down at 13/8, sometimes the knock down can be from the feet tangled up but you still win the bet lol, I hate betting decisions ruins the fight because I just sit there wanting the rounds to go by lol


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Andre has more tools at his disposal, but Sergey has the one night changing tool. I think Andre pulls out a win here simply because he always seems to.

The biggest winners here are fight fans. Andre stepped up and took the fight not many wanted. Been a while since we've gotten much Best vs. Best at their peak fights and this year we've gotten this and Crawford/Postol.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

I think Kovalev will get to Ward at some point but whether he'll be able to finish him off or not I'm not too sure.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Andre has more tools at his disposal, but Sergey has the one night changing tool. I think Andre pulls out a win here simply because he always seems to.
> 
> The biggest winners here are fight fans. Andre stepped up and took the fight not many wanted. Been a while since we've gotten much Best vs. Best at their peak fights and this year we've gotten this and Crawford/Postol.


Frampton vs LSC too, another quality fight this year

As to the winner, I think Ward by KO.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> Frampton vs LSC too, another quality fight this year
> 
> As to the winner, I think Ward by KO.


Good shout. For the last several years we've gotten a lot of big names facing each other but never in a prime for prime type fashion.

We are getting that a little more now. And that makes me happy.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Gonna go out on a limb...

Ward by TKO in the late rounds. Nov is going to struggle and tire himself. Ward is going to connect with authority by the mid rounds and drop Kov in the late rounds. Ref stops it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't vote until I know who the ref is.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I can't vote until I know who the ref is.


Robert Byrd.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kovalev easy work


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> The biggest fight of 2016 has arrived. Who do you like in this one?
> 
> Andre Ward outboxes Sergey Kovalev in one of the best performances of his career. S.O.G remains undefeated, Krusher loses that 0.


Ward wins the first close fight of his career.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Drew said:


> Ward wins in an ugly fight. Holding, head butting, spoiling while pot shoting his way to a clear points win.


Pretty much this.

Think Kovalev will score a knockdown to make it closer on the cards just hope Ward doesn't stink the place out on his way to a decision.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Robert Byrd.


Thanks.

This clearly favors Ward, unfortunately, which tells you who will likely be getting all the other breaks. (I also see that the bastion of integrity, Glenn Trowbridge, will be one of the judges. I'm sure his card is already filled in.)

I had Sergey by KO in the late rounds, but with Byrd in there I'm changing my vote. 
Ward by decision, in an ugly, smelly fight.

Too bad they couldn't get a more aggressive, "no fucking around" type ref.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This clearly favors Ward, unfortunately, which tells you who will likely be getting all the other breaks. (I also see that the bastion of integrity, Glenn Trowbridge, will be one of the judges. I'm sure his card is already filled in.)
> 
> ...


I actually like hands-off refs because fighting in the clinch has been a long-time part of the sport and it's a part of fighting. A ref that breaks the fighters any time one hand gets tied up annoys me more. Wlad hugging his opponent and leaning on them as often as he throws a punch is one thing, but Ward is pro-active with his clinchwork.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I actually like hands-off refs because fighting in the clinch has been a long-time part of the sport and it's a part of fighting. A ref that breaks the fighters any time one hand gets tied up annoys me more. Wlad hugging his opponent and leaning on them as often as he throws a punch is one thing, but Ward is pro-active with his clinchwork.


There's a difference between in fighting and holding. I like the former, not the latter. A good ref knows and respects the difference.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I actually like hands-off refs because fighting in the clinch has been a long-time part of the sport and it's a part of fighting. A ref that breaks the fighters any time one hand gets tied up annoys me more. Wlad hugging his opponent and leaning on them as often as he throws a punch is one thing, but Ward is pro-active with his clinchwork.


I suppose that's true.

To be fair, I just want Sergey to win, so I'm not happy with this choice.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I suppose that's true.
> 
> To be fair, I just want Sergey to win, so I'm not happy with this choice.


That's fair enough, I bet you wanted Kenny.

*"BREAK!

NAHNAHNAHNAHNAW! BREAK!"*


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Ive got Andre baby.

Im finally settled on my pick. He is too crafty. He will disrupt and pot shot Kovalev from the outside, smother and clinch Kov on the inside and will spend pretty much no time in between. He will not back up in straight lines, he will keep Kovalev from setting his feet. His jab, level changes, feints and footwork will keep Kovalev resetting and make him frustrated as he struggles to land clean. He will be forced to take power off his shots to try land and in doing so will take away his own biggest asset. It will be somewhat of a let down in terms of action for casuals, but hardcore fans will appreciate Wards ring craft and ability. Kovalev will look somewhat clumsy and people will wonder if he was actually that good or if he was all hype. They will be wrong. He is that good. Ward will be better.

I am 100% confident this is what will happen.

Until tomorrow when I flip back to Kovalev winning.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's fair enough, I bet you wanted Kenny.


Indeed.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I have Ward but can't forget that even a prime Ward at 168 struggled a little bit late against Froch. The question is whether Ward can still go max energy for 12 rounds, because his style against an elite opponent requires extraordinary mental stamina. I've tipped Ward for the past 18 months but am beginning to have doubts.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kovalev by late stoppage. I hope but Ward is technically sound and can get dirty if he has to.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lampley said:


> I have Ward but can't forget that even a prime Ward at 168 struggled a little bit late against Froch. The question is whether Ward can still go max energy for 12 rounds, because his style against an elite opponent requires extraordinary mental stamina. I've tipped Ward for the past 18 months but am beginning to have doubts.


Having re-watched the fight recently, I have to say I think people make a whole lot more out of that than is deserved. I'd give more credit to the fact that it was do or die for Froch at that point and it benefited Ward to keep away. I think if Ward is going to be challenged by Kovalev's pace, it will be more keeping up round to round with Kovalev on activity. But I don't doubt Ward will be in excellent shape.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

"This is for all the marbles," Ward told CSN Bay Area’s Mindi Bach in an exclusive interview. "I’ve been fortunate to accomplish a lot in my career, but I need this one really bad. He can fight, and he can box really, really well. But I think what makes him great is also going to be his downfall." - Andre Ward


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Ward is one of those fighters, like a Floyd Mayweather, like a Bernard Hopkins. You just won't be able to knock him out.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Andre MD

He's-125 and I'm putting a nice stack on him.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mr. Brain said:


> Ward wins the first close fight of his career.


Boone arguably could've gotten the decision vs Ward. His second pro fight where he git rocked was close too. But besides that....



Cableaddict said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This clearly favors Ward, unfortunately, which tells you who will likely be getting all the other breaks. (I also see that the bastion of integrity, Glenn Trowbridge, will be one of the judges. I'm sure his card is already filled in.)
> 
> ...


Everything Ward does is legal so stop the crying, child.


----------



## Marvin Fagler (Oct 18, 2016)

It's so close but Ward is the safe bet. Just can't see him letting Kovalev control that distance & staying long enough enough anywhere to get hit by something fight changing. Ward will always be a few steps ahead. 117-111


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ward to smother Kovalev's jab, in a technical but boring bout


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

I hope Kovalev knocks his fucking head off.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Won't be as easy as Hopkins, but Kovalev will win...the late rounds will decide it for Kov.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Making some gifs for my blog post(s?) on this fight. Kovs natural caution and ability to quickly back up could be a blessing and a curse. It allows him to avoid being smothered (vs Hopkins), but Chilemba was able to exploit it by using jabs and feints to create distance and space to move:




























I think Ward will use very similar tactics to stop Kovalev coming forward constantly. Unlike, say, GGG, Kovalev is not comfortable staying in range if his opponent is throwing or threatening to throw.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Actually would be quite interesting to see someone continue forward when he backs up. I doubt Ward will. Not sure if there is anyone at LHW who has the ability to. His feet come together at the end of his retreat and leaves him out of fighting stance. A natural ambush fighter could get some good shots away.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Kovalev by KO.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Boone arguably could've gotten the decision vs Ward. His second pro fight where he git rocked was close too. But besides that....
> 
> Everything Ward does is legal so stop the crying, child.


Try reading the rules sometime.

If you can't read, then get you Mommy to do it for you.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Making some gifs for my blog post(s?) on this fight. Kovs natural caution and ability to quickly back up could be a blessing and a curse. It allows him to avoid being smothered (vs Hopkins), but Chilemba was able to exploit it by using jabs and feints to create distance and space to move:


- Not just his ability to moe back, but HOW he does it. Look at his feet & his balance. Kovalev is never out of position to throw offensively, with full power & with his head still safely back. That's why, like Golovkin, he tends to go back straight instead of to the side. It's not a defect, it's an offensive tactic.

Both men are massively underrated in terms of skill.

- Nice job with the gifs, BTW.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> - Not just his ability to moe back, but HOW he does it. Look at his feet & his balance. Kovalev is never out of position to throw offensively, with full power & with his head still safely back. That's why, like Golovkin, he tends to go back straight instead of to the side. It's not a defect, it's an offensive tactic.
> 
> Both men are massively underrated in terms of skill.
> 
> - Nice job with the gifs, BTW.


Like I say I think its a blessing and a curse in this fight. I fully expect Ward to use his (excellent) jab and feints to give himself a break every now and again and relieve the pressure.

Kovalev is an excellent boxer. His ability to trap his opponents and also throw KO/very hard punches on the move is amazing. Easily the best fighter Ward has ever faced and Ward will need to be on his game for all 12 rounds. The mental stress of doing that, let alone the physical, is going be attritional. Need to watch a Ward fight tomorrow with Kov in mind to get a better read. A plus for Kovalev is that he doesnt stop throwing hard punches even when he isnt landing clean. Some power punches take steam off their shots to try make sure that they land, but that takes away one of their strengths. Kovalev, even after some tough, frustrating rounds with Chilemba, was able to keep his head and keep looking for opportunities. When he found them he punished Chilemba badly.

But right now Im leaning towards Ward because a lot of the tactics weve seen give Kov trouble in the past are also strengths of Ward. The footwork, the counters, the disruptive rhythm etc.

Man I cant wait to watch this fight


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Worst thing is im on a 12 hour night shift on Saturday night. Got wifi but not enough for sports streaming. No radio stations have it as far as i can see.

Torn between avoiding the result and watching after i wake up or not. Probably will cave, but watching the fight knowing the result just isnt the same


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward on points


----------



## Marvin Fagler (Oct 18, 2016)

He did not struggle late with Froch for fuck sake. Froch won the 10th Ward stole the 11th & Ward landed the harder cleaner shots in the 12th when the sink came. Total domination, Froch won 1 middle round!


Lampley said:


> I have Ward but can't forget that even a prime Ward at 168 struggled a little bit late against Froch. The question is whether Ward can still go max energy for 12 rounds, because his style against an elite opponent requires extraordinary mental stamina. I've tipped Ward for the past 18 months but am beginning to have doubts.[/QUOTE


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Worst thing is im on a 12 hour night shift on Saturday night. Got wifi but not enough for sports streaming. No radio stations have it as far as i can see.
> 
> Torn between avoiding the result and watching after i wake up or not. Probably will cave, but watching the fight knowing the result just isnt the same


Cant you stream it from your phone signal?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Actually would be quite interesting to see someone continue forward when he backs up. I doubt Ward will. Not sure if there is anyone at LHW who has the ability to. His feet come together at the end of his retreat and leaves him out of fighting stance. A natural ambush fighter could get some good shots away.


Agnew comes to mind. But it's a difficult tactic. Though the kind of calculated risk Ward might be able to pull off.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Worst thing is im on a 12 hour night shift on Saturday night. Got wifi but not enough for sports streaming. No radio stations have it as far as i can see.
> 
> Torn between avoiding the result and watching after i wake up or not. Probably will cave, but watching the fight knowing the result just isnt the same


I would avoid the internet altogether and then torrent it on pirate bay. Usually a safe way to go as the result isn't often in the video title.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> Try reading the rules sometime.
> 
> If you can't read, then get you Mommy to do it for you.


I'm sure YOU read the rules. The same guy that thinks Wlad took a dive vs Fury, you still believe that too?



Cableaddict said:


> I suppose that's true.
> 
> To be fair, I just want Sergey to win, so I'm not happy with this choice.


You obviously care about the rules, it has nothing to do with you not liking Ward and really wanting Kovalev to win..... I'll go run to mommy now and ask her the definition to "bias".


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I'm sure YOU read the rules. The same guy that thinks Wlad took a dive vs Fury, you still believe that too?
> 
> You obviously care about the rules, it has nothing to do with you not liking Ward and really wanting Kovalev to win..... I'll go run to mommy now and ask her the definition to "bias".


Explain how clinching and stiff arming with a jab hand is not illegal in boxing.

I love Ward, respect his skills and defense to the max, but a lot of what he does has to be considered kind of dirty. He's in the Bhop school of thought as far as being an all terrain awkward spoiler with a lot of tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Explain how clinching and stiff arming with a jab hand is not illegal in boxing.
> 
> I love Ward, respect his skills and defense to the max, but a lot of what he does has to be considered kind of dirty. He's in the Bhop school of thought as far as being an all terrain awkward spoiler with a lot of tricks up his sleeve.


Just watched the Ward/Barrera fight again and couldn't help but notice how many dirty tactics Ward employs. He even punched him after the bell in round 4 :lol:

I can't help but admit though these tactics will be perfect against a guy like Kovalev. If Sergey starts getting frustrated and deviates from his game plan he will only fall into Ward's traps.

He's definitely learned growing up watching B Hop.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Explain how clinching and stiff arming with a jab hand is not illegal in boxing.


I don't have to. Both ("excessive holing" ) are clearly in the rules. In the Unified Rules, in the WBC's rules, and in the WBA's rules.

- Though we are only concerned here with the stiff arm. Ward's clinching is borderline & so acceptable. (As opposed to Wlad's.)

Stop being a little bitch, and actually do some research. 
Or just STFU.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I don't have to. Both ("excessive holing" ) are clearly in the rules. In the Unified Rules, in the WBC's rules, and in the WBA's rules.
> 
> - Though we are only concerned here with the stiff arm. Ward's clinching is borderline & so acceptable. (As opposed to Wlad's.)
> 
> ...


hey buddy, we're on the same page. Technically speaking, holding on any level, and stiff arming is illegal. Ward does both frequently. Also does a lot of holding and hitting.

It may be dirty but it's certainly effective.

what is it with you people? Can't talk about anything with anybody on this site without resorting to insults and name calling :lol:


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Cant you stream it from your phone signal?


Nah I work at a factory in the sticks. No signal at all. Its all good, not the first fight ive had to download the next day. Rarely have the energy to stay up for the US shows anyways.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

It's interesting to the extent certain illegal things are tolerated. Clinching is classified as illegal but is obviously an indisputable part of the sport. There's sometimes a blurry line between what's a pawing jab, a measuring jab, and a stiff arm.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I would avoid the internet altogether and then torrent it on pirate bay. Usually a safe way to go as the result isn't often in the video title.


Ive never really 'got' torrenting. There was one site that i learned how to use but it got shut down, havent bothered since. Hopefully someone on Boxingscene will have it


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Ive never really 'got' torrenting. There was one site that i learned how to use but it got shut down, havent bothered since. Hopefully someone on Boxingscene will have it


Venturing on boxingscene sounds too risky. let me PM you.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's interesting to the extent certain illegal things are tolerated. Clinching is classified as illegal but is obviously an indisputable part of the sport. There's sometimes a blurry line between what's a pawing jab, a measuring jab, and a stiff arm.


Exactly.

It's often a very fine line, with both.

Same with hitting behind the head.

Same with "wrestling."


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Nah I work at a factory in the sticks. No signal at all. Its all good, not the first fight ive had to download the next day. Rarely have the energy to stay up for the US shows anyways.


Do you know a good site to download the fight?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's interesting to the extent certain illegal things are tolerated. Clinching is classified as illegal but is obviously an indisputable part of the sport. There's sometimes a blurry line between what's a pawing jab, a measuring jab, and a stiff arm.


Last Friday a ref on SHObox took a point away from a Ukrainian for excessive clinching, I came.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> The biggest fight of 2016 has arrived. Who do you like in this one?
> 
> Andre Ward outboxes Sergey Kovalev in one of the best performances of his career. S.O.G remains undefeated, Krusher loses that 0.


That's what I'm going with as well.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

tommygun711 said:


> Explain how clinching and stiff arming with a jab hand is not illegal in boxing.
> 
> I love Ward, respect his skills and defense to the max, but a lot of what he does has to be considered kind of dirty. He's in the Bhop school of thought as far as being an all terrain awkward spoiler with a lot of tricks up his sleeve.


If Ward was clinching the ref would break it up. Ward likes to tie up on the inside and fight for positioning and get your shots off. If Kovalev thinks that's what Ward does he is gonna get destroyed on the inside all night. What Wlad does is clinching. That's why the ref breaks it up quickly and should warn him to stop. The ref saying nothing but "fight out of there" because they aren't clinched.

And in what fights has Ward stiff armed someone repeatedly? I've heard numerous complaints about Ward over the years but this is the first I've heard about a stiff arm.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's also not rule out the possibility of Ward dropping Kovalev.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Andre dominates rounds 1-4 with feinting in a very boring start. Kovalev gets pissed off and starts to land more but finds himself being tagged cleaner as a result in 5-6, people score it either way. Round 7 kovalev lands a bomb and Andre is forced to survive through that round and 8. Andre adapts and goes on to win 2 or 3 of rounds 9-12. Andre wins MD and fan scores range from 117-111 Ward to 115-113 Kovalev, with that small minority claiming Kovalev was robbed. It's largely a boring fight so nobody calls for a rematch. 

Chacaldamus predicts


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Excellent article - http://theundefeated.com/features/andre-ward-fights-to-avoid-a-boxers-bad-ending/

ANDRE WARD FIGHTS TO AVOID A BOXER'S BAD ENDING

(Too many characters to copy and paste. Long article).


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know who is going to win, really looking forward to this one. What I do know is that Ward is not going to stop Kovalev ffs. That is an absolutely idiotic prediction.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I can't vote until I know who the ref is.


Steve Smoger

jk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Steve Smoger
> 
> jk


No, it's Robert Byrd, which greatly favors Ward.

Smoger would be a little better, though not much. Ward loves Smoger.

I sure wish it was Bayless.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

I might go run 8 miles in these:






@bballchump11


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

This is precisely why Andre will pick the the W - Adjustments


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Ward is a dirty fighter and likes to clinch.

Kovalev has had plenty of time to prepare for it, and like Wlads opponents if he gets clinched (and headbutted) to death he only has himself to blame.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm telling you Kovalev uses distance to keep Ward at range and fuck him up.

2011. THAT'S THE LAST TIME WARD FOUGHT A PULSE! Jesus Weeps..........


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> I'm telling you Kovalev uses distance to keep Ward at range and fuck him up.
> 
> 2011. THAT'S THE LAST TIME WARD FOUGHT A PULSE! Jesus Weeps..........


But Chilemba was hitting Kovalev crisp with the jab and Ward has an excellent jab, he also doubles and triples up and effectively uses the jab to the body.

I don't think it's gonna be straightforward for Kovalev if he fights Ward on the outside, Ward will get there first.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> And in what fights has Ward stiff armed someone repeatedly? I've heard numerous complaints about Ward over the years but this is the first I've heard about a stiff arm.


Not repeatedly. No one ever said that. - but he does it occasionally, and quite intentionally. He also uses it in different ways, which while still illegal is also pretty damn skillful.

The following aren't the best examples, but what I could find without spending much time on it:

First example, laying his hand on the opponent's shoulder. Go to the 35 minute mark: (Also note the commentator's remark about it.)






Second example, with Ward doing the more typical move, hanging it out as a guard / shield. Go to 18:18. Not a stiff-arm like Wlad, but still technically illegal. Also 43:15 where he very briefly does it with his right hand. (He's done it much worse than this, I just don't have time to go looking for examples.)


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ward by KO


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

There's a chance that Kovalev knocks Ward out. There's an even bigger chance, imo, that Ward wins on points. But imagine if, as well as being one of the biggest fights that can be made in boxing, this fight turns out to be the FOTY. Imagine how incredible it would be if it turns out to be one of the most exhilarating fights you've seen for years.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> If Ward was clinching the ref would break it up. Ward likes to tie up on the inside and fight for positioning and get your shots off. If Kovalev thinks that's what Ward does he is gonna get destroyed on the inside all night. What Wlad does is clinching. That's why the ref breaks it up quickly and should warn him to stop. The ref saying nothing but "fight out of there" because they aren't clinched.
> 
> And in what fights has Ward stiff armed someone repeatedly? I've heard numerous complaints about Ward over the years but this is the first I've heard about a stiff arm.


Why are you still using this name homega, did your dumbass get banned again?

Ward gonna be holding Kov tight all night, just hope Kovalev comes prepared to make it a fight.

No rhyming intended.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Ward by KO


I mean really? How do you envision this happening? What happens in the build up to the moment, what punches? I like Ward and I slightly favor him (in terms of who I'm cheering for) but there is no way that is a possibility.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I mean really? How do you envision this happening? What happens in the build up to the moment, what punches? I like Ward and I slightly favor him (in terms of who I'm cheering for) but there is no way that is a possibility.


Never say never.

Nobody thought Bradley would stop Rios or Postol would stop Matthysse but if your heart goes in the middle of the fight and you have nothing left to give, you could be staring into a dark place. Sergey's chin has always been somewhat suspect too and the focus on the whole fight is Sergey's power, not Ward's, so you never know.

I wouldn't completely rule it out but a decision victory for Ward is the likelier outcome.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Why are you still using this name homega, did your dumbass get banned again?
> 
> Ward gonna be holding Kov tight all night, just hope Kovalev comes prepared to make it a fight.
> 
> No rhyming intended.


Why am I using what name? Why are you smoking crack and posting at the same time?

I'll see you here Sunday crying like a bitch.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> Not repeatedly. No one ever said that. - but he does it occasionally, and quite intentionally. He also uses it in different ways, which while still illegal is also pretty damn skillful.
> 
> The following aren't the best examples, but what I could find without spending much time on it:
> 
> ...


Not repeatedly, occasionally and here like two examples. You guy are pathetic. You probably take getting gang raped in prison over actually giving fighter credit.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> And in what fights has Ward stiff armed someone repeatedly? I've heard numerous complaints about Ward over the years but this is the first I've heard about a stiff arm.


Um, clinching is tying up. It's the same thing. Clinching = holding. Ward does it a lot on the inside. It's part of boxing, so don't think I am complaining about it. but it is, technically, illegal. So is the pawing/stiff arming thing. There are very few 100% clean fighters - Kovalev himself is not exactly a clean fighter.

here is just 1 example of the stiff arm thing I am talking about with the jab hand. Surprised you don't know what I'm talking about. You can find it in a lot of Ward fights. He uses it a lot to either control the opponent's head or establish range.

















Here is Ali using it to measure Frazier to land the right hand:










Again - I am picking Ward due to the versatility and largely due to his skills on the inside. I think he will be able to outscore Kovalev. But he's hardly a clean fighter.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Just watched the Chilemba fight. Probably not a good idea to base the fight off of that performance but man Kovalev is not defensively sharp. It's like distance is his only defense.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Never say never.
> 
> Nobody thought Bradley would stop Rios or Postol would stop Matthysse but if your heart goes in the middle of the fight and you have nothing left to give, you could be staring into a dark place. Sergey's chin has always been somewhat suspect too and the focus on the whole fight is Sergey's power, not Ward's, so you never know.
> 
> I wouldn't completely rule it out but a decision victory for Ward is the likelier outcome.


Rios was a corpse and Matthysse was up against a guy who was relentless and could punch. Kovalev is a pound for pound undefeated fighter and Ward can't crack. I promise you it's not happening.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

2016 is the year of the upset so I'm going Kovalev on points with a couple of KDs giving him a couple of 10-8 rounds :yep

Ward's inactivity & low calibre of opponent over the last 5 years plus Kovalev's hunger & power are what I'm basing my decision on.

I'm really looking forward to this fight!


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I mean really? How do you envision this happening? What happens in the build up to the moment, what punches? I like Ward and I slightly favor him (in terms of who I'm cheering for) but there is no way that is a possibility.


why not? I feel that ward will outbox kovalev who will try to go all out . He could catch some clean counters on the way in and be taken out


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> 2016 is the year of the upset so I'm going Kovalev on points with a couple of KDs giving him a couple of 10-8 rounds :yep
> 
> Ward's inactivity & low calibre of opponent over the last 5 years plus Kovalev's hunger & power are what I'm basing my decision on.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this fight!


Matter of opinion but I think Ward is the hungrier. There are only a few in this sport that have that natural hunger and that relentless will to win - Bradley, Spence and Ward to name a few.

Also just putting it out there that Ward won his gold medal at light heavyweight and he's been absorbing punches at that weight longer than just his last 2 fights. I would be surprised if he touches the canvas.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2675046-kovalev-vs-ward-expert-picks-for-the-main-event/page/2

** Lyle Fitzsimmons*

I like Ward by a narrow decision, though I'll concede it's not a verdict I'd bet my house on. Kovalev is a monster and probably far underrated given an array of subtle talents that tend to get lost amid the punching-power hype.

But I think Ward is better. He's faster, sound defensively and can do more things offensively than anyone Kovalev has fought. He also shouldn't be spooked by the big stage given his own big-fight experience at super middleweight.

** Kelsey McCarson*

This is truly a difficult pick for me. I could see either fighter winning, so I love this pay-per-view overall; this super fight is truly, well, super. As much as I want to pick Ward, I think Kovalev will pull it out on points.

I don't see a lot that separates these two guys, but Kovalev is underrated as a boxer just as much as Ward is as a rough inside fighter. Kovalev will score harder blows, though, and win on points.

** Kevin McRae*

This is the definition of a 50-50 fight that could go either way. It's a special matchup in that it will require each fighter to bring the very best of their skill set to the ring, and, even if they do, the other guy could _still _be better.

Kovalev by close decision was my pick when the fight was announced, and I remain 51 percent confident in that today. His strength and power will be the difference in a highly competitive fight.

** Briggs Seekins

*My best guess is that Ward will win this fight by unanimous decision in the closest match of his career. I can see a lot of ways that Kovalev manages to land the right punches to put Ward away, but if forced to pick, I have to go with the man I think is the better boxer.

I think Ward will do a very good job at controlling the distance and taking away Kovalev's room to punch. Ward will manage to work his way out of clinches in very good positions to put together scoring combinations. Kovalev will land some decent punches and win some rounds based upon effective aggression, but Ward will win the majority.

** Jonathan Snowden*

Boxing fans often equate action for excellence. And there's something to valiant warriors like Arturo Gatti and Micky Ward planting their feet and sacrificing their bodies to prove which is the better man.

Kovalev and Ward are not those fighters. The tension here will fill the moments between the action. This is a thinking man's fight, and _I _happen to think this fight will go the distance. In the end, Ward's recent inactivity will prove his undoing. He hasn't fought someone like Kovalev in years. That will be obvious when the final bell rings. Kovalev wins via unanimous decision.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Just watched the Chilemba fight. Probably not a good idea to base the fight off of that performance but man Kovalev is not defensively sharp. It's like distance is his only defense.


Ah yes but in what recent fight has Ward shown sprightly footwork to close that gap?

He is a great technical boxer sure. But getting inside I don't think he can do anymore.

Admittedly this fight is all ifs and buts. But that is what makes it interesting.

Kovalev by decision. I think he shocks people and uses his power to keep ward at bay mixed with good ring generalship. Ward won't be closing the gaps on him often nor effective enough.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> Ah yes but in what recent fight has Ward shown sprightly footwork to close that gap?
> 
> He is a great technical boxer sure. But getting inside I don't think he can do anymore.
> 
> ...


Definitely a valid point, but I'd argue he hasn't really had to use that springy footwork. He's more efficient, less hoppy, and I actually don't think it's a given he loses the fight on the outside if he uses his lead hand enough.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Matter of opinion but I think Ward is the hungrier. There are only a few in this sport that have that natural hunger and that relentless will to win - Bradley, Spence and Ward to name a few.
> 
> Also just putting it out there that Ward won his gold medal at light heavyweight and he's been absorbing punches at that weight longer than just his last 2 fights. I would be surprised if he touches the canvas.


Only black Americans have that hunger apparently.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.insidehboboxing.com/inside/2016/11/15/compubox-preview-sergey-kovalev-vs-andre-ward

Genuine 50-50 fights are rare in boxing and matches that pit undefeated top-five pound-for-pound campaigners are even harder to come by. In fact, second-ranked Sergey "Krusher" Kovalev vs. fourth-ranked Andre "S.O.G." Ward marks only the third such fight since _The Ring_ began publishing pound-for-pound ratings in 1990 (Chavez-Taylor I and Trinidad-De La Hoya are the others). What's more, the winner may also stamp his ticket for a most treasured destination -- Canastota and enshrinement in the International Boxing Hall of Fame. Needless to say, much is at stake. Will the fight live up to the hype?

*All-Around "Krusher":* Since teaming with trainer John David Jackson, Kovalev, who previously banked on power, aggression and volume, has refined and expanded his game, so much so that he was able to out-box the professorial Bernard Hopkins, the closest equivalent to Ward among Kovalev's most recent opponents in terms of ring IQ and all-around skill. Kovalev set the tone by scoring a knockdown with his first landed right hand, then used his length to control the action. Kovalev, who averaged 48.8 punches per round, limited Hopkins to an abysmal 16.2. Thanks to a 12th round that saw Kovalev land 38 punches and 29 power shots (both the highest single-round totals by a Hopkins opponent), he expanded his final leads to 166-65 overall, 45-25 jabs and 121-40 power.

Since then, Kovalev has fought four times, three of which were against thoughtful boxers in Jean Pascal (twice) and Isaac Chilemba, and one of which was against the unorthodox volume-puncher Nadjib Mohammedi. Those fights further illustrated Kovalev's stylistic metamorphosis in that he reduced his work rate to 53.4 (far below the 91.7 he logged against Nathan Cleverly in August 2013) and vastly increased his jab effectiveness (29.1 thrown/8.8 connects per round, the latter figure well above the 4.4 light heavyweight average; and 30% accuracy, far better than the 22% division average). Kovalev can both bang and box, as he landed 7.4 jabs per round in his last five fights, well above the division average. Further, Kovalev's offense is his defense; his last five opponents landed just 7.3 total punches per round (which ranks No. 3 among CompuBox Categorical Leaders) and just 4.2 power shots per round (No. 3 among CompuBox Categorical Leaders).









*Elegant Dominance: *Since Ward emerged from a career-long 19-month layoff caused by injury and promotional wrangling, his statistical performances have been phenomenal. Granted, all three foes -- Paul Smith, Sullivan Barrera and Alexander Brand -- boasted aggressive styles that were tailored to Ward's strengths, but against foes with a combined 77-6 record Ward still produced eye-popping numbers. Averaging 46.6 punches per round to his opponents' 38.6 average, Ward nearly tripled their total connects (17.8 vs. 6.2) and landed power shots (10.3 vs. 3.7) while tripling their jab connects (7.5 vs. 2.5). The accuracy gaps were extraordinary: 38% vs. 16% overall, 28% vs. 13% jabs and 53% vs. 20% power.

That said, it's been quite a while since Ward faced a real threat to his undefeated streak, which, including his amateur career, is now 18 years long. The good news for Ward is that even then he dominated. In the December 2011 Super Six final against Carl Froch, Ward led 243-156 overall, 107-47 jabs and 136-109 power as well as 42% vs. 23% overall, 43% vs. 19% jabs and 42% vs. 25% power. Better yet, he controlled pace as he averaged 47.8 punches per round while limiting the high-flying Froch to 56.9. In his last 10 fights, Ward has amassed a +15.9 plus/minus rating, which ranks No. 1 on the CompuBox Categorical Leaders list. He's accurate, landing 38% of his total punches (No. 4 among CompuBox Categorical Leaders), and landed 6.9 jabs per round (30.4%, which is 10% higher than the division average). Opponents landed just 8.4 power shots per round vs. Ward, half the division average, and just 5.8 power shots per round, also half the division average. This fight could be tactical: Ward and Kovalev's opponents combined landed just 15.7 punches per round and 10 power shots per round, less than half the division average in both categories.

*Prediction:* Ward would have feasted against the old, wild-swinging Kovalev, but in dominating Hopkins, Kovalev proved he can wage a disciplined, strategically sound game plan from beginning to end. He'll need all that brain power to cope with Ward's versatility, but S.O.G.'s versatility doesn't include one-punch, fight-turning power. Here's the key: Kovalev has the length and intelligence to box with Ward but Ward doesn't have the power to punch with Kovalev, a career light heavyweight who boasts the second-highest KO percentage among 175-pound champions in boxing history. For once, Ward will meet someone who is more versatile, and that will result in a points victory for Kovalev, who needs to press the action.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

HBO should have hyped this up more. There's hadly any coverage. FFS. Fucken fail.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

I just watched the first fight with Pascal there. I don't think the fight will go like that but Kovalev got hit with plenty of right hands in this fight. Pascal is really fuckin wild compared to Ward though. I think Ward has the capability to hurt Kovalev here. 

I'm not basing my pick on a fight in which Kovalev stopped his man and did it with less fuss in a rematch but I'm fairly confident Ward is going to win this.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Matter of opinion but I think Ward is the hungrier. There are only a few in this sport that have that natural hunger and that relentless will to win - Bradley, Spence and Ward to name a few.
> 
> Also just putting it out there that Ward won his gold medal at light heavyweight and he's been absorbing punches at that weight longer than just his last 2 fights. I would be surprised if he touches the canvas.


Are you kidding me?

Ward takes a longass layoff then fights a bunch of nobodies and he's hungrier.

:merchant


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think Ward's inactivity, age and weight will come back to fail him. His speed and reflexes aren't what they were before. I trust that his defense is good enough to last the distance, but not good enough to land clean punches on Kovalev without being countered on the outside. 

Ward's key to me was to get inside and smother Kovalev, but I haven't seen him really excel at that at 175.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think Ward's inactivity, age and weight will come back to fail him. His speed and reflexes aren't what they were before. I trust that his defense is good enough to last the distance, but not good enough to land clean punches on Kovalev without being countered on the outside.
> 
> Ward's key to me was to get inside and smother Kovalev, but I haven't seen him really excel at that at 175.


How many fights has he had at light heavy?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> why not? I feel that ward will outbox kovalev who will try to go all out . He could catch some clean counters on the way in and be taken out


I can't see Ward KO'ing Kovalev but I've been saying for over a year that a Ward win via a stoppage of some type is a real possibility. If it happens I think it will be like the Kessler fight. If Kovalev starts getting too far behind his already remarkable pressure is going to become more intense or even desperate and there's been a clash of heads in quite a few of Ward's fights. The fact he's been so inactive could even exacerbate the chances of him resorting to a couple of dirty tactics. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see Ward ahead on points and then getting pressured by Kova, a late clash of heads, a timeout, a doctor inspection, a stoppage, a furious Kovalev and a TD win for Ward.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> How many fights has he had at light heavy?


Brand
Barrera
Smith was at 172.

Two of those guys were blown up super middleweights


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

If I end up having to work Saturday night, I'm going to go absolutely bat shit.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Brand
> Barrera
> Smith was at 172.
> 
> Two of those guys were blown up super middleweights


Word. I was just curious. I knew he had couple but I wasn't sure of the exact number.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Muff said:


> If I end up having to work Saturday night, I'm going to go absolutely bat shit.


I heard there's a bit of flu going around. I hope you don't catch it. You look a bit peaky. You feeling alright?


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I heard there's a bit of flu going around. I hope you don't catch it. You look a bit peaky. You feeling alright?


Feeling horrible. Definitely need to stay home.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Muff said:


> Feeling horrible. Definitely need to stay home.


Well don't bring it to work for fuck's sake. Everyone else'll catch what you got.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Well don't bring it to work for fuck's sake. Everyone else'll catch what you got.


I'm just fuckin, I feel fine.

Edit: I have no goddamn clue what's going on.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Muff said:


> If I end up having to work Saturday night, I'm going to go absolutely bat shit.


Use one of your sick days.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think Ward's inactivity, age and weight will come back to fail him. His speed and reflexes aren't what they were before. I trust that his defense is good enough to last the distance, but not good enough to land clean punches on Kovalev without being countered on the outside.
> 
> Ward's key to me was to get inside and smother Kovalev, but I haven't seen him really excel at that at 175.


omg bball noooooo


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

JDK said:


> Use one of your sick days.


I just started last week so it's too soon. I'm not technically scheduled to work Saturday but they were kind of alluding to it. Kovalev/Ward is obviously more important.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> omg bball noooooo


Lol I've been struggling man to envision this fight. There's one blueprint Ward can use. It's go back to how he fought in the Olympics. The Terrance Crawford vs Postol strategy.

Keep his hands out in front and use constant movement and feints before the ambush then tie up and frustrate Kovalev. He's still be good enough on the inside at 175 to do that.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Word. I was just curious. I knew he had couple but I wasn't sure of the exact number.


He also won the Gold medal at Light Heavyweight so it dates back to his amateur days too.

Ward is the last American boxer to win a Gold at the Olympics.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Ward takes a longass layoff then fights a bunch of nobodies and he's hungrier.
> 
> :merchant


Err injuries and promotional issues were the reasons for the layoff.

Also which fighter in this day and age goes up in weight and fights his way up to be in the position to fight the most destructive puncher there has ever been in that weight class? In his prime too?

I really hope Ward wins and gets FOTY :sun:sun


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Muff said:


> I just started last week so it's too soon. I'm not technically scheduled to work Saturday but they were kind of alluding to it. Kovalev/Ward is obviously more important.


Obviously


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Err injuries and promotional issues were the reasons for the layoff.
> 
> Also which fighter in this day and age goes up in weight and *fights his way up to be in the position* to fight the most destructive puncher there has ever been in that weight class? In his prime too?
> 
> I really hope Ward wins and gets FOTY :sun:sun


I'm excited as all hell for the fight but lets not act like this is how things actually went down.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol I've been struggling man to envision this fight. There's one blueprint Ward can use. It's go back to how he fought in the Olympics. The Terrance Crawford vs Postol strategy.
> 
> Keep his hands out in front and use constant movement and feints before the ambush then tie up and frustrate Kovalev. He's still be good enough on the inside at 175 to do that.


That's a pretty decent strategy. I actually think that Ward is going to have some success on the outside using his parrying hands. The Crawford-Postol template is a good one. I think we'll see Ward with his back to the ropes more often this fight than ever before, but he won't be stuck on them, just circling the perimeter.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> He also won the Gold medal at Light Heavyweight so it dates back to his amateur days too.
> 
> Ward is the last American boxer to win a Gold at the Olympics.


Clarissa Shields, no?


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Muff said:


> If I end up having to work Saturday night, I'm going to go absolutely bat shit.


One fight I want to see... Gotta work. Depending on CHB round by round commentary.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> One fight I want to see... Gotta work. Depending on CHB round by round commentary.


Good luck bud. CHB RBRs are freaking dead now days.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> One fight I want to see... Gotta work. Depending on CHB round by round commentary.


Despite how much I would trust a CHB round by round, I can't do it. Either I watch it, or I'm going to completely shut myself off from social media.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Muff said:


> Despite how much I would trust a CHB round by round, I can't do it. Either I watch it, or I'm going to completely shut myself off from social media.


 Tough sitting @ work on a Saturday night in front of a computer screen for 8 hours.
The itch to log on boxingscene, fightnews, its like being in a garden next to a juicy fruit tree.... That I'm not supposed to eat of.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> Tough sitting @ work on a Saturday night in front of a computer screen for 8 hours.
> The itch to log on boxingscene, fightnews, its like being in a garden next to a juicy fruit tree.... That I'm not supposed to eat of.


I don't think I'd be able to do it. That's the biggest fuckin tease. Best of luck man


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> Tough sitting @ work on a Saturday night in front of a computer screen for 8 hours.
> The itch to log on boxingscene, fightnews, its like being in a garden next to a juicy fruit tree.... That I'm not supposed to eat of.


If you're at a computer can't you just. You know.

:audley


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> why not? I feel that ward will outbox kovalev who will try to go all out . He could catch some clean counters on the way in and be taken out


Ward simply can't punch hard enough to take Kovalev out, even with his best punch in the perfect scenario.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> Tough sitting @ work on a Saturday night in front of a computer screen for 8 hours.
> The itch to log on boxingscene, fightnews, its like being in a garden next to a juicy fruit tree.... That I'm not supposed to eat of.


That's like going to a party with your friend's incredibly hot & friendly GF, then later on he gets drunk and passes out .....


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I just watched the first fight with Pascal there. I don't think the fight will go like that but Kovalev got hit with plenty of right hands in this fight. Pascal is really fuckin wild compared to Ward though. I think Ward has the capability to hurt Kovalev here.
> 
> I'm not basing my pick on a fight in which Kovalev stopped his man and did it with less fuss in a rematch but I'm fairly confident Ward is going to win this.


How on earth can Ward hurt Kovalev? And it certainly won't be with a right hand, Ward's straight right is a pitiful punch.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


What the flipping FUCK? !

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:conf:conf:conf:conf:conf

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
:whaaaat :whaaaat

"Something's Not Quite Right Here&#8230;&#8230; "


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Most forum/fan polls leaning towards Ward whilst most expert polls are leaning towards Kovalev.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> Tough sitting @ work on a Saturday night in front of a computer screen for 8 hours.
> The itch to log on boxingscene, fightnews, its like being in a garden next to a juicy fruit tree.... That I'm not supposed to eat of.


Smartphone is every bit as powerful as computers these days.:good


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm rooting for Kovalev. I'll say that much.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm a Calzaghe fanboy so there's a BIG part of me that wants Kovalev to deck him for legacy purposes, but the honest boxing fan in me sees Ward as a boxing savant in the ring, people talk about his last performances being unimpressive but that's all relative, ullivan Barrera for example is not a bum, he was a big strong undefeated well schooled boxer-puncher, but Ward completely shut him down and his sharpness at times was frightening,

I think Ward is on another level skillwise but One to Watches post is interesting, if he considers Arthur Abraham a murderous puncher then he might be in for a BIG surprise


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

this is the year of Brexit winning, Trump winning, when most assumed the opposite would happen. So, in a similar vane, i"m going to back Kovalev to win by stoppage here. I can't see him outpointing Ward, who's too skilled, so Kov to win by stoppage late rounds. Round 10.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Andre SHOULD win, but in keeping with the year of the upsets per @homebrand I'm going to back Kov as well.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

As much as a like Ward, I have to favor Kovalev.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

homebrand said:


> this is the year of Brexit winning, Trump winning, when most assumed the opposite would happen. So, in a similar vane, i"m going to back Kovalev to win by stoppage here. I can't see him outpointing Ward, who's too skilled, so Kov to win by stoppage late rounds. Round 10.


Also, Kovalev is a racist, so 2016 should be a good year for him!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

homebrand said:


> this is the year of Brexit winning, Trump winning, when most assumed the opposite would happen. So, in a similar vane, i"m going to back Kovalev to win by stoppage here. I can't see him outpointing Ward, who's too skilled, so Kov to win by stoppage late rounds. Round 10.


Let's not take it to that extreme.

Upsets often happen and underdogs win in boxing every year, this year is no different. If Khan had beaten Canelo, Brook had beaten GGG, Vargas had beaten Pacquiao then yeah you might be onto something but politics is in the hands of the public, boxing is just those 2 warriors in the ring.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It looked like Ward was wearing lifts during that staredown.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Cant wait and in my head too many scenarios to call but would like to see Kov take it.

Can see Ward negating him totally but can also see his years of inactivity not preparing him for someone who can work,box and hit like Krusher.

Kov judges distance supremely when he has an oppo on the rocks and doesnt smother his punches by getting too close and if he manages this then i can see him making it very hard for Ward.
Sitting on the fence big time but so looking forward to it.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I just read that Ward has boxed 218 rounds in his career compared to Kovalev's 114 rounds. That's nearly twice as many rounds in fewer fights. Ward has that experience and he can deal with Kovalev, let's go champ!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Andre on pts at 11/10 is very tempting IMO.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Slightly nervous with how many are leaning towards Kovalev now.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

I think Ward is going to produce a special display to confirm his position as the no.1 fighter in this sport. I think his ability to mix it up at different ranges will be absolutely key in this fight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

My prediction still the same- Head says Ward decision. But I want kovalev to win this fight.

The weigh in showed a fairly earnest look from kovalev ive ever seen


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Ward is a dirty fighter and likes to clinch.
> e.


Kovalev is too strong for Ward to be tying up, too often IMO.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Ward 116-112, 117-111 that sort of thing, can see Kovalev being shocked at how strong Ward is.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Ward will find a way to win. Fighters like him always do.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Muff said:


> If I end up having to work Saturday night, I'm going to go absolutely bat shit.


I'm working Sunday morning at 6am so realistically I'm gunna miss this fight.

That being said.. This is Andre Ward. I'm sure it'l be boring as fuck and he'l win a UD.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Kovalev is too strong for Ward to be tying up, too often IMO.


He maybe but I'm not 100% sure, Ward is a damn strong guy from what I've seen.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Oli said:


> I'm working Sunday morning at 6am so realistically I'm gunna miss this fight.
> 
> That being said.. This is Andre Ward. I'm sure it'l be boring as fuck and he'l win a UD.


Fuck man that sucks. I hope Ward brings it and doesn't bore too much. I'm banking on Kov bringing something out that we haven't seen before. But the video that was posted of him showing how he tends to reset when he has someone on the ropes makes me weary. I wish he was like Golovkin in that regard, where if he has you on the ropes, it's going to be hell for you.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Ward pisses this. No doubt about that!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> He maybe but I'm not 100% sure, Ward is a damn strong guy from what I've seen.


He's definitely become a true LHW, size-wise, but strength? Don't count on it.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Favor Kovalev for the win but rooting for Ward.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

edit: wrong thread, fuck off


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


Ward won that...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Ward won that...


you cannot score a fight
simplez!


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> you cannot score a fight
> simplez!


Won the staredown, lost the fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Won the staredown, lost the fight.


im on my phone mate. my bad


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Ward pisses this. No doubt about that!!


This guy was way off^^^^


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I was right that he'd get the nod, but wrong on how the fight turned out. Kov won that


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

It was very close it was always going to be controversial. I wasn't backing either guy or scoring it so not going to comment much, but I feel a round either way was about right. One thing I hate is how guys like Ward and Mayweather previously are nearly automatically given rounds if their opponent doesn't "win them". Because they are the the skilled boxer or whatever. 

I do feel though that Kovalev winning would have been better for Boxing overall. I like Ward he seems a nice guy but people are turning away from Boxing and Andre Ward is not going to bring them back.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> This guy was way off^^^^


No!! Comfortable for Ward.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> No!! Comfortable for Ward.


Fucking casual!! stick to trannies mate!!


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> Fucking casual!! stick to trannies mate!!


10-2 Ward on my card! No doubt about that!!


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> 10-2 Ward on my card! No doubt about that!!


:rofl


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> 10-2 Ward on my card! No doubt about that!!


Ignore this guy!!!!!^^^^^


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well....I was wrong.

Humble Pie never tasted so bad.

Personally I didn't think Ward won that fight but the result is the result so I will not quibble.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I think Ward is going to produce a special display to confirm his position as the no.1 fighter in this sport. I think his ability to mix it up at different ranges will be absolutely key in this fight


What I think we now know is that Ward definatly ISNT the no1 fighter in the sport. How anyone can call a man as dirty and spoiling and ugly and most of all BORING as Ward the best fighter in the sport is completely beyond me.

He lost the fight in most people's eyes and showed that he can be hurt and dropped. Prior to this people were saying Ward was simply untouchable or unbeatable. Well we know this isn't the case now as to all intents and purposes he got beat on Saturday. Kovalev showed it can be done. If Ward can't hold and bully you he's in for a hard night.

He was involved in his first tolerable and watchable fight of his career with Kovalev. That's when you know he lost because people were actually awake at the end.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Oli said:


> What I think we now know is that Ward definatly ISNT the no1 fighter in the sport. How anyone can call a man as dirty and spoiling and ugly and most of all BORING as Ward the best fighter in the sport is completely beyond me.
> 
> He lost the fight in most people's eyes and showed that he can be hurt and dropped. Prior to this people were saying Ward was simply untouchable or unbeatable. Well we know this isn't the case now as to all intents and purposes he got beat on Saturday. Kovalev showed it can be done. If Ward can't hold and bully you he's in for a hard night.
> 
> He was involved in his first tolerable and watchable fight of his career with Kovalev. That's when you know he lost because people were actually awake at the end.


I certainly think the door is open for a lot of fighters to be in with a shout, it certainly wasn't the defining fight for Ward that I was anticipating. That said it was a fight that could have gone either way between two boxers at the absolute pinnacle of the sport, why shouldn't Ward be in with a shout for p4p supremacy. Neither guys reputation has suffered as a result of this fight, Kovalev is still an irresistible force of nature and Ward is still an incredibly gifted boxer aesthetically pleasing or not. People need to focus on the positives and not the negatives, I hope more top level fighters start fighting each other, maybe this fight can encourage that.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I certainly think the door is open for a lot of fighters to be in with a shout, it certainly wasn't the defining fight for Ward that I was anticipating. That said it was a fight that could have gone either way between two boxers at the absolute pinnacle of the sport, why shouldn't Ward be in with a shout for p4p supremacy. Neither guys reputation has suffered as a result of this fight, Kovalev is still an irresistible force of nature and Ward is still an incredibly gifted boxer aesthetically pleasing or not. People need to focus on the positives and not the negatives, I hope more top level fighters start fighting each other, maybe this fight can encourage that.


I agree that realistically he needs to be mentioned in the conversation as one of the pound for pound best (top 4) if not purely by taking Kovalev (who is genuine pound for pound material) to such a close fight. But he is absolutely not THE best.

You can't fight like Ward and be the best fighter in the world. You just can't. His style is unwatchable. His attitude is terrible. His record has 1 great name on it in Froch but the rest of his career spent in a crap division is littered with underwhelming perpetual tune ups in which he STILL managed to look awful albeit consistent in those. Too many Brands and Smiths and Bika's and Greens and Barreras.

He has NO power and nothing to make you think shit he's fucking good in the way previous No1's like Mayweather, Jones or Whittaker did. The man couldn't entertain a crowd if his life depended on it.
And yet he's a self entitled arrogant prick with his attitude to boxing. Remember his disgraceful of Bute? Not one to take risks very regularly is he? Did he really want the Kovalev fight or was he pushed into it?

And let's be honest... he lost to Kovalev. Andre Ward was beaten on Saturday night it's as simple as that.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

edit


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I've yet to rewatch the fight. I was with a large group, so didn't get a chance to properly score the fight while watching. But everyone pretty much thought Kovalev won the fight. I could see a Ward win if every close round was given to him.


----------

